# Alcatel Speedtouch USB installation



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

I am using Mandrake 9.1 and can't get my modem to work. I opened up the control center and it detected my modem. I went through the wizard and during the process it gave me this message:"You need to download the alcatel microcode at www.speedtouchdsl.com/dvrreg_lx.htm and copy the mgmt.o to /usr/share/speedtouch". I downloaded the "binary" file(KQD6_R204.zip,which contains two files:KQD6P1.eni and KQD6P2.eni)and unzipped them to the desktop. Um,there is no mgmt.o so now what do I do?


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

Man, I feel like I got you into this ....

Anyhow, this link may be helpful: http://mandrakeexpert.com/showarchive.php?arc=57799. Among other things, it suggests that the Windoze Alcatel.sys file can be copied to Linux as mgmt.o and used (personally, I find this very hard to believe, since the format of a .o file is very different from the format of a .sys file, but I suppose it's worth a try ...).

Hope this helps -- and hang in there! -- we'll figure it out sooner or later ...


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

I don't have that file on my system. I did download SpeedTouch.tar.gz(which contains INSTALL,Makefile,and speedtouch.c) from the Alcatel site. Maybe I need it, I don't know.I will post the contents of the INSTALL file.


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

Did you receive any Windoze drivers (possibly on CD or floppy) with the modem? If so, the file may be there. From my reading of the Mandrake expert post, it appeared that the file was originally a part of the Windoze drivers (go figure).

Hope this helps.


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

This is what the INSTALL file says. I don't really know if it is anything I need or not. I will have to read it a little better when I get time. I will check for the driver for Windows(I think I saw one earlier).

"INSTALL" file:

This package contains the kernel module part of the
Alcatel SpeedTouch USB driver. You will also need the management application.
(the Management Application can be found at http://www.alcateldsl.com/ )

This driver is only supported on kernel 2.4.1 and higher.
You will need to install this kernel with the following options enabled:

- Code maturity level options / Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers
- USB support / Support for USB
- USB support / Preliminary USB device filesystem
- Networking options / Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (EXPERIMENTAL)

The first option is necessary to be able to enable ATM.
When you upgrade your kernel, do not forget to upgrade your modutils!
(You will need version 2.4.2 or newer)
The modutils package can be found at:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/modutils/v2.4/

You will need SARLib-0.2.1 to compile this module.
You can download this library at:

http://sarlib.sourceforge.net/

Extract the SARLib in the same directory as this package.
Make sure your new 2.4.1+ kernel is in /usr/src/linux/
If it is not the case, you can also modify the path in the Makefile
Then type:

make

then become root and type:

make install

To be able to use this driver, you will have to install more than these two
packages. After installation of this package (and plugging in the modem) your
system will feature an ATM device.
You will need to install PPPoA or PPPoE separately.

PPPoE

Installing PPPoE is the easiest.
First, install rfc 2684 Bridged ethernet support. This will allow you to do
Ethernet over ATM.
You can download this software from

http://home.sch.bme.hu/~cell/br2684/

Follow the instructions on this site.
If you want this to be included in your startup you can add the appropriate
line in the /etc/hotplug/usb/speedtouch file after the startup of the
management application.

When you have your bridging ethernet interface (nas0) you can install a
PPPoE client. For example, I used roaring penguin PPPoE.

http://www.roaringpenguin.com/pppoe/

The version 2.8 supports kernel-level PPPoE support too. (see webpage)

PPPoA

This is more complex. Save for installing a kernel patch, you will also have
to download the pppd source and patch that. For more information on this,
see:

http://www.sfgoth.com/~mitch/linux/atm/pppoatm/


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

Here's another resource that may be helpful: http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/SpeedTouch/howto.html

I checked, but could not find the "management" application (i.e., firmware) on the Alcatel site (although it may be the KQD6P1.eni and KQD6P2.eni files from the KQD6_R204.zip archive that is available at the site). Anyway, the HOWTO at sourceforge is fairly detailed, and also suggests some replacements for the elusive "management" application.

Hope this helps.


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

Thanks,I will work on it when I get time. I've been VERY busy lately.


----------



## woakesd (Jun 21, 2003)

You can still find the file that contains mgmt.o using the following link:

http://download.ethomson.com/download/speedmgmt.tar.gz

Might not be there forever tho...


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

thx, i downloaded that file. Maybe I'll even get around to using it and get this straightened out one day...........


----------



## woakesd (Jun 21, 2003)

Just thought I'd post a quick note to say i'm using IPCop and have uploaded alcaudsl.sys to it in place of mgmt.o (and I deleted the original mgmt.o before the upload to be absolutely sure), and then rebooted the machine running IPCop. It worked.

So alcaudsl.sys is an acceptable substitute for mgmt.o.

I have also been able to use the file "KQD6P2.eni" in place of mgmt.o, and i'm running with that at the moment.


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

I've had to put this post on hold,but thanks for your reply:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=142566


----------



## jazzmon (Aug 24, 2003)

This link could be of great help ( google search):
http://home.planet.nl/~andje000/usb_modem_gentoo.html
The mgmt.o file is available for download. It's about 325k.

Just a newbie in the Linux world, trying to help out.


----------

